# Tube gates for goats???



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any type of tube gate that would keep the goats IN? 
We now use wire filled gates for our Nigerians and mini nubes they seem to work great, but I just like the look of tube gates better. So if you know of a tube gate for goats please reply. Thanks!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We had old cattle gates that I didn't want to just toss away. We added wire to our gates. I just cut a piece or welded wire that fit and zip tied it on. It works for us. I would think you could do that with tube gates but I'm not sure if it would have the look you want.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry. That's not really the look I want. I would think that might look chinsey on tube gates. I just wanted it to look like a normal tube gate, but thanks for your reply!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hog panels looks good on them. You want something with small squares, if you want to keep small kids in.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have 1 with panels over it? If you do please post a pic of it


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the idea of cattle panel on them also. However we already had the welded wire with the 2x4 holes so I cut a piece to fit and used stainless wire to tie it on. I think it turned out good. My husband says he will get the welding machine out "one day" and weld it on for me.

They do sell the tube gates with wire on the bottom portion also if you are wanting a more Professional look


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/galvanized-mesh-gate-10-ft


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bayouboergoats. We use the gates from tractor supply on the link that you gave me for our kidding stalls. They really are great. The little houdinies can't get out of them. I was really wanting a tube gate that would keep the escape artists out. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here ya go.

Make sure, it is just above the ground, so you can open the gate. :wink:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! That looks pretty nice. We might just use that.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wait. Could we possibly have more bars welded to the bottom of the gate??????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, that would work.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

How did you attach it to the tube gate. I am interested cause I got three I have to do soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, we did a quick job, we wired it here and there on the outside.  

If you know what you are doing with welding, without blowing holes in the pipe, you could do so.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the same setup- Just used zip ties to attach. Works great!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

We used rebar ties on ours. Only they do teens to rust.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone. We have just decided we are going to use wire filled gates for the new goat pasture. 

Thanks for the replies though! 

Caden,


----------

